# E Drive is not accessible;Device is not ready



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2006)

This is my first post and it has gotten me baffled.My problem is when I go to play a CD on my Compaq DVD Express Player I get the following error messages.The first message is from Windows. An exception OE has occurred at 0028:C18327F3 in VxD scsiHLP(03)+00000583;this was called from 0028:C1832778 in VxD scsiHLP(03)+00000508 it may be possible to continue normally. The other error is DVD Express Player (No Valid Drive/Disc Found!);E:\Drive is not accessible,the device is not ready.I have Windows 98SE and have tried running Diagnostic.exe which after the scan I had to go back to my prior settings for my ISP Home Page and Internet Explorer.I have been trying almost everything tnat I could think would work.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Tell us how you have it set up. For example, what (exact drives) is on IDE #1, and what is on IDE #2? Also, what drives, including type brand name, how the jumpers are set, and where are they located on the ribbon cable.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi
This is some of the information.The drives I have on my computer and believe are on IDE#1 are Aiskette Drive;C&D: Hard Drives.I think E Drive CD/PDCD/DVD/CDRW is on IDE#2.This is what is listed on the Primary IDE DUOA FIFO:
I/O:01FOH-01F7H;IO:03F6H-03F6H;IRQ:14;I/O:2020H-2027HRV:ESDI_506.pdr.
The Secondary IDE DUO FIFO:
I/O:01FOH-01F7H;I/O:0376H-0376H;IRQ:15;I/O:2028H-202FH;DRV:ESDI_506.pdr;I/O:0170H-0177H.
Don't really know what I am looking at for jumpers and ribbon cable.I need a detailed explanation since I'm not that computer savyon this and need a step by step.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://freepctech.com/pc/001/installing_ide_devices.shtml


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2006)

*Ide/ata Devices*

Hi DAI
Thanks it worked.


----------

